# Anyone heard from Bees lately



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually if you check his profile you will discover that isn't the case :wink:

But I think he may have gotten into some of that bug spray that he is always threatening me with :chortle:

I told him that I am immune to it....didn't say anything about him. :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Actually if you check his profile you will discover that isn't the case :wink:
> 
> But I think he may have gotten into some of that bug spray that he is always threatening me with :chortle:
> 
> I told him that I am immune to it....didn't say anything about him. :doh:


Must have missed something - I thought his last post was on 3/20. Oh well, I guess inhaling bug spray is better than paint - at least the discoloring would be "natural".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just because someones last post was a month ago doesn't mean he hasn't been here since then...:wink:

3/30/09


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Him and I shot last Sunday evening at Anne arundel Archers. Nothing wrong as far as I could see.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just because someones last post was a month ago doesn't mean he hasn't been here since then...:wink:
> 
> 3/30/09


Yea, I just didn't know where to look :teeth:



Rattleman said:


> Him and I shot last Sunday evening at Anne arundel Archers. *Nothing wrong as far as I could see*.


Well then "something" must be different if there was "nothing wrong with him".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I just didn't know where to look :teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then "something" must be different if there was "nothing wrong with him".


When you go to his profile right under his name it tells you the last time he was on AT.....do I need to get you some of those MacGOO glasses:doh:

But you are right....if there was nothing wrong with him there must be something wrong


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

He's alive.. shot a field round with him today...  :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> He's alive.. shot a field round with him today...  :darkbeer:


How did you guys shoot?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> How did you guys shoot?


Like poo..  Still gettin my marks.. my 80 was off about 3yds.. :lol:

Think he beat me by five or so, but I did mount a comeback on the second lap..


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Like poo..  Still gettin my marks.. my 80 was off about 3yds.. :lol:
> 
> Think he beat me by five or so, but I did mount a comeback on the second lap..


Where were you guys shooting?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Where were you guys shooting?


There was a field shoot at Vignt-Neuf Bowhunters in Whitemarsh... 

Here is a link to the MAA schedule, which is now officially underway.. hope to see you at some shoots before the Hill..  :thumb:

MAA Schedule


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> There was a field shoot at Vignt-Neuf Bowhunters in Whitemarsh...
> 
> Here is a link to the MAA schedule, which is now officially underway.. hope to see you at some shoots before the Hill..  :thumb:
> 
> MAA Schedule


*You were there?*

*So was I!!!*

...and I've got a Maryland Archery guide.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> *You were there?*
> 
> *So was I!!!*


 Where, hidin? :noidea: :lol:

Actually, I think we were one of the last groups out... the easter egg hunters were crawlin about when we finished up by the clubhouse.. :lol:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Where, hidin? :noidea: :lol:
> 
> Actually, I think we were one of the last groups out... the easter egg hunters were crawlin about when we finished up by the clubhouse.. :lol:


DUDE!!!! My buddy Don and I, along with a guy named Alex *WERE THE LAST GROUP OUT.*

I can't believe I missed you guys there!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894631


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> DUDE!!!! My buddy Don and I, along with a guy named Alex *WERE THE LAST GROUP OUT.*
> 
> I can't believe I missed you guys there!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=894631


Alex the recurver? I know him.. :lol: Ok, you could have been, we finished up around 2:30, didn't see anyone else out, but.. ya can't see the whole course.. we had a slow walker with us, so... we took our time..  :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Alex the recurver? I know him.. :lol: Ok, you could have been, we finished up around 2:30, didn't see anyone else out, but.. ya can't see the whole course.. we had a slow walker with us, so... we took our time..  :wink:


Alex the recurver... YUP. Nice guy, and good to shoot with. He kept us two rookie field shooters in line, and on the right track.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Alex the recurver... YUP. Nice guy, and good to shoot with. He kept us two rookie field shooters in line, and on the right track.


He's the one that sends you the email MAA updates.. he's the webmaster for the MAA.. :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> He's the one that sends you the email MAA updates.. he's the webmaster for the MAA.. :thumb:


I think he was having an off day. He wasn't happy with his shooting.
Don and I outscored him on nearly every target. 
The one time he shot a 19 we both shot 20s.
Personally, I was impressed with what he was doing with that extra fancy stick, and string.
I had my new target rig, but Don was shooting a brand new Reezin hunting rig with a 5 pin slide sight he'd just bought at Lancaster on Saturday. He didn't have a setting past 50 yards, and shot a 508. That man scares me sometimes.

BTW... I plan to be at Mayberry next month.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yea, well, after you break your first 500, put the compound down and see how ya do Oly style with a recurve..  :wink: It's a challenge..:nod:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, well, after you break your first 500, put the compound down and see how ya do Oly style with a recurve..  :wink: It's a challenge..:nod:


Like I said(and I told Alex), I was impressed with what he was doing.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey John how did you and Bees shoot yesterday? Ron west had a 546 and Trent had a 535. I could only put up a 532. Had some problems on the first 3 targets. They just wouldn't quit moving.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Hey John how did you and Bees shoot yesterday? Ron west had a 546 and Trent had a 535. I could only put up a 532. Had some problems on the first 3 targets. They just wouldn't quit moving.


546!:mg: THAT'S SOME SERIOUS STUFF!

Inside X shot a 535 huh? 
good shooting Trent.

How did Justin do?
I didn't see him there but I did see his silver PSE on the rack.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Hey John how did you and Bees shoot yesterday? Ron west had a 546 and Trent had a 535. I could only put up a 532. Had some problems on the first 3 targets. They just wouldn't quit moving.


I sucked.. didn't break 250 on the first half, shot a 256 the second.. my marks were pretty far off.. guess gettin em on Saturday in the gale wasn't such a good idea, eh?  (but I did shoot about 20 points better in my practice round at our club on Sat in the gale winds..) :noidea: 

I barely broke the 500 mark and Bees was only about 5 or so ahead of me.. :lol: But next weekend I'll be better off.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

At least we started out on Target 3, so I got so shoot that sucker three times.. still only 18'd it tho.. :frusty: :lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> *You were there?*
> 
> *So was I!!!*
> 
> ...and I've got a Maryland Archery guide.


All you had to do was lay down and take a nap - "everyone" would have found you then.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> All you had to do was lay down and take a nap - "everyone" would have found you then.


Smartypants!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> 546!:mg: THAT'S SOME SERIOUS STUFF!
> 
> Inside X shot a 535 huh?
> good shooting Trent.
> ...


Justin didn't make the trip. Someone said that he was shooting ZOO animals.
Randy shot well also. He shot a 532 also


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Justin didn't make the trip. Someone said that he was shooting ZOO animals.
> Randy shot well also. He shot a 532 also


Well... this B class shooter hopes to get a 515 before the season is out.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Then you need to get out and shoot more then once or twice a year!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

xpuncher said:


> Then you need to get out and shoot more then once or twice a year!


I'm gonna try for a field shoot at least every month, or more if possible, but I'll have the Protec in my hands every weekend at the practice range.

My biggest weakness is getting the bow steady. That's what I need to work on the most.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> Then you need to get out and shoot more then once or twice a year!


And where were you??


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

xpuncher - I never even knew what a field shoot was at all until the Hillbilly last year. That was my first round ever. I shot it with my Trykon XL hunting rig, and finished with a 475. Before that all I'd ever shot was 3-D.
Fortunately I had the best guides a new field shooter could have asked for in Bees, Xhunter, and Ms. Lucky. 
In all honesty I expected to do much better that a 478(483) with the Protec Sunday having the advantages a freestyle target bow has over a hunting rig. While being at a B level right from the start might be OK, at the indoor range my groups with the Protec are much better than they are with either the Ultramag, or the Trykon XL. It's the shots past 45 that I scored poorly on this past Sunday, so I plan to focus on 45-65 in the next few practice sessions, along with getting steady enough to make them consistently.


----------



## Ace Ventura (Feb 20, 2009)

Someone missing Bees? Maybe I can be of assistance.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> And where were you??


Yea, what he said.. :set1_signs009:


----------

